# Nick Clegg...



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Brilliant...

Our neighbours can now build a monstrosity on the side of their house without the need for planning permission. That's okay, we don't like daylight anyhow...

That's if they can raise the money.

I can't help thinking this guy has rather missed the point.

You can't kickstart anything without fuel you klutz.


----------



## BrianR (Oct 12, 2011)

I would like to kickstart his f#cking nuts and then get to work on his teeth.The two faced squirming little git! This is what proportional representation gets you; the minority ruling the roost and taking the p#ss out of the rest of us. The country needs jobs - millions of young people currently have no chance, a wasted generation - and the best they can do is to say 'build a f#cking extension' - are they soooo out of touch with what is going on in the country today???? :evil:


----------



## corradoman (Sep 11, 2010)

Relaxing the planning laws will mean loads of jobbing cowboys will come out to rip people off, Im in the building trade, A bricky! and the construction industry is on its knees and these turds think relaxing these laws are going to create jobs, Ha, My arse  They need to build new propertys and stop arsole subbys ripping trades off! Tosser government knobs do my head in and have no idea how real people live.... :x :x


----------



## Gazzer (Jun 12, 2010)

corradoman said:


> Relaxing the planning laws will mean loads of jobbing cowboys will come out to rip people off, Im in the building trade, A bricky! and the construction industry is on its knees and these turds think relaxing these laws are going to create jobs, Ha, My arse  They need to build new propertys and stop arsole subbys ripping trades off! Tosser government knobs do my head in and have no idea how real people live.... :x :x


+1........corrado is sooooooooooooo true in his views of how every poor old folk and young newly bought family wanting an add on to be ripped off...........it doesn't state that building regs must be adhered too..........still in bullshit stage i guess though it could be that we can put a 300mtr windfarm in my back garden to cut my elec costs to zilch and gain me 2k profit a year.........be nice lol. (grand kids and massive wind farm thingy rotating round) oh the new garden games i am thinking up is off the scale :roll:


----------



## Mike007 (Aug 15, 2012)

I hate the current Government. Complete bunch of buffoons. I used to be really proud to be British but I'm struggling with it at the moment. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Mike007 said:


> I hate the current Government. Complete bunch of buffoons. [smiley=bigcry.gif]


That's what you get when you have 'career' politicians sadly. Out of touch with reality and only in touch with personal ego and ratings. All style over content, too afraid to speak up and get on with **serving** us. The fear being bred from loosing their precious parliamentary seat ( ridiculous salary and benefits) and be amongst the unemployed with no transferable skills.

In some way, I hope Boris sets the cat amongst the pigeons ( no offence to pigeons intended).

Brian


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tritium said:


> In some way, I hope Boris sets the cat amongst the pigeons ( no offence to pigeons intended).
> 
> Brian


I think he already has. Dave didn't look too sincere in his 'smiles' at the Olympic parade through London.

I'm not sure what Boris has done either. Apart from openly act like a buffoon...


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

Rich, the sarcastic side of me loved the look on Cameron's face. As for Boris, I agree. He's a very clever buffoon, I don't underestimate him. Whether we like or approve of him is probably immaterial in the rarefied atmosphere of politics. But im looking forward to some comedy moments at Cameron/ Clegg's expense...

Brian


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tritium said:


> Rich, the sarcastic side of me loved the look on Cameron's face. As for Boris, I agree. He's a very clever buffoon, I don't underestimate him. Whether we like or approve of him is probably immaterial in the rarefied atmosphere of politics. But im looking forward to some comedy moments at Cameron/ Clegg's expense...
> 
> Brian


Okay Brian, Boris may well be a very clever and natural communicator who breaks all the PR rules. I do hope so. A government run by a PR machine is a worrying thing.


----------



## Tritium (Apr 25, 2011)

rustyintegrale said:


> Okay Brian, Boris may well be a very clever and natural communicator who breaks all the PR rules. I do hope so. A government run by a PR machine is a worrying thing.


How right you are there. Sad that this is the natural state for those who **serve**.
'God' helps us...

Brian

ps The Pope sends his regards to the Archbishop.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Tritium said:


> rustyintegrale said:
> 
> 
> > Okay Brian, Boris may well be a very clever and natural communicator who breaks all the PR rules. I do hope so. A government run by a PR machine is a worrying thing.
> ...


 :lol: :lol: :lol: His Hogginess appears to disapprove... :lol: :lol:


----------



## STTink (Jun 28, 2011)

Well, my skewed view on this is that i'm going to build an extension on the side of our house, little one storey affair. Here's the thing, before I read the news on this I was in two minds, faffing around with the council with planning etc. Now it's given me the nudge to do it.

Where I live it's mainly retired couples, think we're the youngest family in the close. So, the upshot is because of this announcement we've decided to do it.

I have to agree, Nick Clegg needs his face stamping on, but no more than Ed Balls who is my local MP and whom i've been trying to get a surgery with for nearly 2 years so I can actually call him a disingenuous c*nt to his face.


----------

